# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Yoga  falsch und richtig

## schiene

*Hier ein paar Beispiele für Yogaübungen wie man sie richtig  und falsch ausführen kann *

----------


## Willi Wacker

..und diese Stellung, Schiene
würde sie 

*Muselmonta*
lies relaxed
nennen    ::

----------


## schiene

und immer schön entspannen

----------

Hier ein Portrait von Udo T.

----------

Willi, hast aber schön Farbe bekommen.   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Ao Luk hat doch gar keinen Bahnanschluss  
wenn die Glück haben wird dort mal 'ne Ziegenherde durchgetrieben   ::

----------

> ...Ao Luk hat doch gar keinen Bahnanschluss


Das ist wohl durchdacht. So hält man Udo T. von sich fern.
 ::

----------

Hatte heute  ausserdem ein gespräch mit einem , der öfters mal in Udo T. vorbeikommt.
Der meinte auch. Seltsames Pflaster dort. Wohl der einzige Ort Thailands wo man die Armut 
bei den dort lebenden Expaten findet und nicht bei den Einheimischen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

*...Amen !* Phommel
sonst geht das noch Jahrelang.
ich will dir deine Vorureile nicht ausreden.
Was sich festfrisst in der Birne, aus welchen Gründen auch immer 
geht halt nicht mehr raus....mir egal....is halt so
Mach das Beste draus

Und länger als ein paar Monate am Stück wollte ich sowieso nich in Thailand leben, egal wo
wir sind auch hier ganz glücklich
also was soll`s

----------


## Robert

> Hatte heute  ausserdem ein gespräch mit einem , der öfters mal in Udo T. vorbeikommt.
> Der meinte auch. Seltsames Pflaster dort. Wohl der einzige Ort Thailands wo man die Armut 
> bei den dort lebenden Expaten findet und nicht bei den Einheimischen.


Es gibt da mindestens eine Familie, die sich gerade vergolden läßt.
Ich bin dann mal gespannt, ob man davon noch was sieht, 
wenn er denn in dem Alter ist, daß er als Expat nach Thailand umziehen kann...
 ::   ::

----------

> ich will dir deine Vorureile nicht ausreden.


Ich war schon dort in der Ecke......  ::  

Wenn in der Nähe der City wohnst geht dat ohne weiteres........aber sonst. 
Dann doch lieber Ao Luek. Da hat es wenigstens nen abgespeckten Lotus
 ::

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von Willi Wacker
> 
> ich will dir deine Vorureile nicht ausreden.
> 
> 
> Ich war schon dort in der Ecke......  
> 
> Wenn in der Nähe der City wohnst geht dat ohne weiteres........aber sonst. 
> Dann doch lieber Ao Luek. Da hat es wenigstens nen abgespeckten Lotus


macht mal bissel Yoga,dat soll beruhigend wirken  ::

----------

> Es gibt da mindestens eine Familie, die sich gerade vergolden läßt.


Ihm zu Ehren - munkelt man - wollen sie das Nächstgeborene in der Familie Dragonia ( Kurz Dragi ) nennen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

Stefan,
...wenn ich dort abends im Bett liege höre ich noch dat klingeln der Schranken
 vom Bahnübergang in Nähe vom Bahnhof. 
Big C, Lotus, Makro, Nachtmarkt, alles in 5 Min. mit dem Moped 
und trotzdem ruhig. 
Aber wie schon gesagt, begraben sein möchte ich nicht in Thailand. 
Hatte mal eine ganz andere Einstellung. Ob sich dat noch mal ändert ?
wer weiss...

----------


## schiene

anschauen-nachmachen-relaxen
[youtube:16x4kaic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YLpDcWxBDQ[/youtube:16x4kaic]

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wie schon oft erzählt war ich in meiner Jugend ein paar mal lange in Indien und Nepal
Hab solche Typen, Yogies, Sadus usw. selbst erlebt 
auch meditiert ..und ein bisserl Yoga gemacht

----------

> Stefan,
> ...wenn ich dort abends im Bett liege höre ich noch dat klingeln der Schranken
>  vom Bahnübergang in Nähe vom Bahnhof. 
> Big C, Lotus, Makro, Nachtmarkt, alles in 5 Min. mit dem Moped 
> und trotzdem ruhig.


Achso, na dann kein Problem.
Aber du kennst ja die armen Schweine auch, die an der Bar gesagt bekommen Udon Thani und dann geht auf dem Weg zu poor/mee immer mehr in die Pampas rein.

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

... Udon Thani ist eine Stadt mit Airport,
 mit mehr Flugbewegung möglerweise als Krabi,
 Kinos, Bahnhof, Shopping Mall, 
Restaurants mit Veranda draussen mit Blick über den See usw.
nie wat anders gewesen...

----------

"Udo T." muss man metaphorisch verstehen.
Die Anzahl der Flugbewegungen sind nicht relevant.

----------

So lebensfroh wie in Ao Nang habe ich Willi nie gesehen.

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> So lebensfroh wie in Ao Nang habe ich Willi nie gesehen.


...und das  nur einmal
normalerweise bin ich richtig gut drauf   ::

----------

> Zitat von Phommel
> 
> So lebensfroh wie in Ao Nang habe ich Willi nie gesehen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...und das  nur einmal



Na eben....gelogen war das nicht von mir.

 ::

----------

